# Micro DCC Install



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I wonder how hard it's going to be to stuff this decoder into this little switcher???:dunno: 








OK maybe this one would be a little easier! 








Micro DCC install here I come!:cAnada: 
Now I'm wondering how many LED's I can stuff in it! 
I think I'm going to need a couple of drinks before this install!:retard:
Hey it's medicinal, It's to settle the nerves!:sly::thumbsup:


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Sean,

Good to see you moving to a new profession, Microsurgery 
don't forget to post a pic when you finish it, I just want to see how many leds you managed to cram in.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

This will not be the smallest hard wired DCC install I've ever done. I did an N scale plymouth a few years back with head and tail LED's and roof strobe.
I also work on Z scale but they are always Plug in DCC installs!
I will post some pic's when the little dude is done!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I looked at a little K-Line O-scale Plymouth switcher, but there was no way I could fit the smallest TMCC board into it. I would have loved to get that running TMCC.  That's one thing about DCC, with so many folks doing decoders, they have all sizes.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Love it and CP too! Maybe I should have sent you a 44 tonner for sound instead of an SD-40!

Craig


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I love challenges but I don't know if I would even consider this one.The decoder is nearly as wide as the cowling...may be under the driver's seat.LED's on top of this...by all means Sean,I'd like to see this.I'm already impressed.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi sean,

This is the one that I would like to see you get a decoder and leds into: 

http://www.hobbiesplus.com.au/t_gauge_.htm

This hobby shop seems to have gone into T Gauge in a big way, he's only done this in the last couple of years so I guess there must be a market for them. The Japanese like to make things pretty small , I would need a magnifying glass just to see the darn train, 1:450 scale.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bring it on!!!!


----------



## wongkw (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Sean,

Hey that looks familiar...how is the install going so far?

You had me going with the first picture...I was trying to get my head wrapped around how that large decoder could get in such a small space then scrolled down to the next picture and breathed a sigh of relief.

Kevin


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

oh c'mon Sean...thats not small enough...I know we could go smaller....lets try to get to either Z or T scale...ad go DCC there.... 


_mutters to self_...Micro my trains, thats not micro...thats mini....


----------

